# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتحانات ترم اول پيش دانشگاهى - راهنمايى

## zendegiyeno

سلام دوستان 
دچار استرسى شدم كه اميدوارم بتونم با كمك شما دوستان حلش كنم 
امتحانات ترم اول داره شروع ميشه و مشكل من اينه كه نميدونم چقدر بايد واسشون وقت بذارم ، منظورم وقت براى تشريحى خوندن هست . چند نفر بهم توصيه كردن زياد براى تشريحى خوندن زمان اختصاص ندم و برنامه عادى تستى خوندن رو ادامه بدم اما نگران اينم كه معدل پيش روى كنكور تاثير بذاره  :Yahoo (21):  از طرفى چون تا الان هميشه معدلم خوب بوده از اينكه معدلم كم بشه خيلى استرس دارم 
به نظر شما چيكار كنم ؟! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## helix

سلام دوست عزیز :Y (624): 
شما وقتی تشریحی رو بلدی(برای درسای عمومی) تستیشونم راحته 
اما دروس اختصاصی شما اول جزوه ای معلمتون داده روکارکنید بعد برید سراغ تست.البته دبیرای ما که جزوشون همش سواله کنکوره برای همین این نظرودارم
اینطوری خیلی راحت تره براتون

----------


## hasti-p

راستش منم همین مشکلودارم ولی جرات نکردم  بگم خب حالا که زمینه فراهم شدچه بهتر
ولی من توی درس فیزیک پیش ازتابستان که شروع کردم ازبقیه جلوترم ولی مشکلم این که بیشترتستی کارکردم ودیروزکه امتحان داشتیم به خاطرخلاصه  نویسی چندنمره ازم کم شدباوجوداینکهجوابهام درستم بودن
البته فکرنکنم معدل امسال واسه کنکورمهم باشه چون ماوقتی فرم ثبت ناموپرکردیم قسمت معدل پیش روپرنکردیم ولی اگه بخوایم سال بعدکنکوربدیم لازم میشه
حالا این روش تستی حل کردن ماخیلی توی نمره ومعدل ماتاثیربدمیزاره چون برای هرفرمول هرنکته نمره تعلق گرفته شده.اگه روش روتغیربدیم چی پیش میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## barnamerizi tahsili

تشریحی و تستی رو به نسبت 70-30 یا 60-40 بسته به شرایطتون جلو ببرید

----------


## zendegiyeno

> راستش منم همین مشکلودارم ولی جرات نکردم  بگم خب حالا که زمینه فراهم شدچه بهتر
> ولی من توی درس فیزیک پیش ازتابستان که شروع کردم ازبقیه جلوترم ولی مشکلم این که بیشترتستی کارکردم ودیروزکه امتحان داشتیم به خاطرخلاصه  نویسی چندنمره ازم کم شدباوجوداینکهجوابهام درستم بودن
> البته فکرنکنم معدل امسال واسه کنکورمهم باشه چون ماوقتی فرم ثبت ناموپرکردیم قسمت معدل پیش روپرنکردیم ولی اگه بخوایم سال بعدکنکوربدیم لازم میشه
> حالا این روش تستی حل کردن ماخیلی توی نمره ومعدل ماتاثیربدمیزاره چون برای هرفرمول هرنکته نمره تعلق گرفته شده.اگه روش روتغیربدیم چی پیش میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من يه مشكلى كه الان واقعا داره اذيتم ميكنه اينه كه تا الان هميشه معدلم خوب بوده و پايين ترين معدلم ١٩٠٨٣ بوده و از طرفى چون از اول سال واسه تشريحى خوندن آنچنان وقت نذاشتم ميترسم معدلم كم شه و كلا روحيم رو از دست بدم  :Yahoo (21):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zendegiyeno

> تشریحی و تستی رو به نسبت 70-30 یا 60-40 بسته به شرایطتون جلو ببرید


نميدونم چه طورى برنامه ريزى كنم كه به جفتش برسم  :Yahoo (21):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zendegiyeno

> سلام دوست عزیز
> شما وقتی تشریحی رو بلدی(برای درسای عمومی) تستیشونم راحته 
> اما دروس اختصاصی شما اول جزوه ای معلمتون داده روکارکنید بعد برید سراغ تست.البته دبیرای ما که جزوشون همش سواله کنکوره برای همین این نظرودارم
> اینطوری خیلی راحت تره براتون


بله واسه دروس عمومى مشكلى نيست ، من نگرانيم زيست و فيزيك و رياضى هست ، چون مثلا جزوه زيست معلمم از سطح كنكور هم بالاتره  :Yahoo (21):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barnamerizi tahsili

شما الان رو زمان مرورتون قرار بدید
یعنی برای امتحان شیمی مثلا
یبار کتاب و جزوه معلمتونو بخونید و بعد تست هایی که نشاندار کردید دوباره بزنید و یا نکاتی که علامت زدید به نظرتون مهم بوده بخونید
بهترین کار برای شما همینه

----------


## helix

زیست هم خوندنیه نه تستی هرچیبخونیش بیشتر بنفعته
به نظر من تستی و مفهومی باهمن

----------


## n.rajaei

بله دقیقا  به نظر منم همین طوره ....  برای درس زیست که باید چندین بار خونده بشه خب این به نفعتونه 1 بار دوره رو قبل از امتحان کنید . یا برای امتحان فیزیک که معمولا 2 روز براش 

وقت میذارن شما یه روز رو به مطالعه تمامی مباحث اختصاص بده و روز بعد رو به حل تست و تمرین کردن.  برای ریاضی هم همینطور .... امتحانات دی زمان خیلی خوبی برای دوره پیش 1 

و رفع مشکلات درسی هستش. بهترین زمانه !!   تستی یا تشریحی خوندن به نظر من یکیه !!  چون تا زمانی که تشریحی نخونی و 1 چیزو نفهمی نمیتونی بفهمی راه حل تستیش از 

 کجا اومده و اگرم نفهمی بعد یه مدت یادت میره!!

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام دوستان 
> دچار استرسى شدم كه اميدوارم بتونم با كمك شما دوستان حلش كنم 
> امتحانات ترم اول داره شروع ميشه و مشكل من اينه كه نميدونم چقدر بايد واسشون وقت بذارم ، منظورم وقت براى تشريحى خوندن هست . چند نفر بهم توصيه كردن زياد براى تشريحى خوندن زمان اختصاص ندم و برنامه عادى تستى خوندن رو ادامه بدم اما نگران اينم كه معدل پيش روى كنكور تاثير بذاره  از طرفى چون تا الان هميشه معدلم خوب بوده از اينكه معدلم كم بشه خيلى استرس دارم 
> به نظر شما چيكار كنم ؟! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


سوالات کنکور دروس پیش دانشگاهی نسبتا ساده تر و مفهومی تر هستن ... با تسلط به مطالب بصورت تشریحی میتونید امیدوار باشید که حدود 70 درصد آماده هستید ... برای تثبیت و افزایش این میزان آمادگی باید درکنار مطالعه تشریحی ، حتما تمرین و تست زنی رو به برنامتون اضافه کنید ... 
موفق و پیروز باشید .

----------


## zendegiyeno

> سوالات کنکور دروس پیش دانشگاهی نسبتا ساده تر و مفهومی تر هستن ... با تسلط به مطالب بصورت تشریحی میتونید امیدوار باشید که حدود 70 درصد آماده هستید ... برای تثبیت و افزایش این میزان آمادگی باید درکنار مطالعه تشریحی ، حتما تمرین و تست زنی رو به برنامتون اضافه کنید ... 
> موفق و پیروز باشید .


ممنون از راهنماييتون . به نظرتون در زمان امتحان ها وقت براى تست هاى سراسرى بذارم يا تاليفى ؟ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ممنون از راهنماييتون . به نظرتون در زمان امتحان ها وقت براى تست هاى سراسرى بذارم يا تاليفى ؟ 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


تست های تالیفی رو پیشنهاد میکنم ...

----------

